

How Handwriting Trains the Brain - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704631504575531932754922518.html?mod=WSJ_LifeStyle_LeadStoryNA

======
snitko
This made me remember how I miss writing. I haven't done much writing since I
graduated. It feels so great and I like how my handwriting looks, but I can't
find any reason to do that anymore.

